# Vivaldi operas?



## ErFurtwanglert (Nov 24, 2008)

Lately, I have become rather interested in Vivaldi operas. I had never listened to Baroque opera, but I recently purchased the 2006 Montezuma conducted by Alan Curtis. Quiet different than my usual fare, I enjoyed it.

So my question then is: Who else likes Baroque opera? And are there any others you'd recommend I hear Bajazet is good, as are Handel's....


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Monteverdi's *L'Orfeo*, the oldest surviving opera that's still being performed today. Sounds very different from Vivaldi of course because this one dates from 1607 - very early baroque. But it's a masterpiece and a truly remarkable achievement considering that Monteverdi had to create opera practically out of nowhere. The few operas that were around before this one consisted of recitatives only. *L'Orfeo* is a milestone though.










This recording of Handel's *Giulio Cesare* is one of my favorite baroque recordings. If you like Vivaldi's operas I'm pretty confident that you will LOVE handel's, and this is said to be one of his best.










I also like the operas from Purcell, Lully, Charpentier and Rameau. But try Handel (and that "L'Orfeo") first.


----------



## ErFurtwanglert (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks! What recording of L'Orfeo would you recommend?


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

ErFurtwanglert said:


> Thanks! What recording of L'Orfeo would you recommend?


John Eliot Gardiner.










There's also a great dvd from Jordi Savall.


----------

